# Planning a trip to Asia



## russia (Apr 1, 2012)

I've always wanted to go to asia and am now in the position to do so. I have never been and am a little worried about the unknown. I do have arthritis which can make it hard to walk for long periods of time when it is acting up. I am looking for other people's experiences if they have gone and if they went as part of a tour or on their own to explore.


----------



## LukeOKL (Apr 1, 2012)

I travelled to South East Asia a few months ago.  This trip included Thailand, Malaysia and Bali.  All these places are so beautiful and such a great experience.  I would suggest you try them all as they are all incredible.  I didnt feel threatened once and it all seemed very safe.  Lots of people of all ages from all over the world doing the same thing as you helps to meet some new great people as well.


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 2, 2012)

That's very exciting, I haven't been before, if you do go, keep us updated with some pictures! And if you have issues walking, see if you can hire someone who can give you tours and take you around different areas.


----------



## Tom (Jun 22, 2012)

You should definitely visit Bangkok. It's an amazing city. There are tours to many places there, just go to a  travel agency and check their selection of tours. 

You should also visit Manila. There are travel agencies that can set you up with plane tickets and reserve hotel rooms too! Although Manila might be a little bit more expensive than Bangkok.


----------



## jpgeek (Jul 8, 2012)

Has anyone ever visited Russia? Is it friendly to senior travelers?


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 28, 2012)

When I was in the military, I visited Japan, South Korea, and the Philippines. My favorite was Japan. So many memories.


----------



## R. Paradon (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi russia! 

I have been living in Thailand for about six years.  It is a great place to visit and I am sure that you will have a great time if you decide to put this Kingdom on your agenda.  It is a very safe place for us seniors and the Thai people will generally go out of their way to make sure you are safe and happy.

I live in Pattaya which is about 50 miles south of Bangkok.  If you decide to come here feel free to PM me and I will be happy to show you around this great city.  LOL...in Bangkok I'd just get both of us lost!


----------



## loriann (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow good luck! I wish that I could travel now like you can. I just dont have the urge to travel like I used to. I feel like it would be a lot harder for me to maneuver around places and I wont be as quick on my feet like when I was younger. More power to you if you still can do all of that traveling though!


----------

